# Molded Propane Tank Cover Rubber Tie Downs



## Campista Rosa (May 27, 2011)

My 2008 23RS has the molded propane tank covers. The rubber tie downs always break and I think I would install a new system to hod this cover in place. Does anyone have a sugegstion?


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Seen a fair amount of mods where people change the rubber ones to some steel ones. Do a search in the mod section and you should see lots.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

KosinTrouble said:


> Seen a fair amount of mods where people change the rubber ones to some steel ones. Do a search in the mod section and you should see lots.


 I don't have them in the position where tension is on them when not in use. 06 still originals.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep, had to replace mine.
Check out this site for them...much cheaper than the dealer.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_48481_48481
bbwb


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I also replaced mine with the ones from Northern Tool and they have held up well. One thing I noticed is that they seem to be a bit stiffer than the originals. I had to use the intermediate bulge in the tie down to get good tension on the cover with the original tie downs. The ones from Northern Tool have enough tension on them using the T on the end, much better. They are not expensive and are easy to replace.

DAN


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Other than UV damage, when towing there is a lot of tension on them from wind turbulance. I noticed that they stay on better after I covered in the bottom of the tounge triangle.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

bbwb said:


> Yep, had to replace mine.
> Check out this site for them...much cheaper than the dealer.
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_48481_48481
> bbwb


X2, this is where I bought mine. I just replaced the rubber, pin and cotter pin. Dont need the brackets but they come with it.
crunchman


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

crunchman12002 said:


> Yep, had to replace mine.
> Check out this site for them...much cheaper than the dealer.
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_48481_48481
> bbwb


X2, this is where I bought mine. I just replaced the rubber, pin and cotter pin. Dont need the brackets but they come with it.
crunchman
[/quote]

You do not need the brackets, but make sure you save them. I have been replacing my old backets when they get rusted with the new ones.

DAN


----------

